# FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE, CD/DVD problems



## serjsk8 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi guys!

Please help me understand the following question: I updated my FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE to FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE (i386) and read that "Updated ATA / SATA drivers support AHCI, moved into updated CAM framework". Now I do not know how to work with my DVD!

1. I use KDE 4.7.3 and the DVD drive is no longer auto mounted

2. I installed k3b-kde4 and it does not find my DVD, issuing an error that HAL can not detect the DVD drive.

3. For the record AudioCD on FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE, I used

```
$ burncd audio file1.wav file2.wav file3.wav fixate
```
now in FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE burncd is not available, I used

```
cdrecord dev=0,0,0 -eject speed=48 -pad -audio *.wav
```
But the disc recorded by cdrecord is not readable on my CD-player! (Discs recorded in burncd in FreeBSD8.2-RELEASE play without problems!)


```
$ camcontrol devlist
<TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632D TO04>   at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (cd0,pass0)
```


```
$ cdrecord -scanbus
scsibus1:
        1,0,0   100) 'TSSTcorp' 'CD/DVDW TS-L632D' 'TO04' Removable CD-ROM
```

Please help me set up correctly my DVD drive.
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2012)

Try to 'finish' the disk (which is what burncd .... fixate does):
`# cdrecord dev=0,0,0 -fix`

See cdrecord(1):

```
-fix   The  disk  will only be fixated (i.e. a TOC for a CD-reader will
	      be written).  This may be used, if for some reason the disk  has
	      been  written  but  not  fixated. This option currently does not
	      work with old TEAC drives (CD-R50S and CD-R55S).
```


----------



## serjsk8 (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you for your reply SirDice

I tried to add "-fix", but this option does not work with "-audio". With the parameter "-audio" a CD "closes" automatically.

I experimented with recording speed, and with the parameters "-dao", "-pad". But I still can not burn a working AudioCD.

Is it possible to install burncd for FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE?


----------

